# Is the Genius bar free?



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I notice I can book appts online. Do I have to pay when I go since I do not have a ProCare plan? 

Is it free? If it is, If it is I've been missing something!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

yes it's free, usually about an hour wait if you book instore, and they work about a half behind schedule on a slow day, never bothered with a weekend.


----------



## hokuto (Apr 19, 2006)

It's 100% free! Only time you pay for something is if your computer / ipod needs repair and its out of warranty. But going to the bar is always free.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

It is free, but you get what you pay for! Repairs not covered by warranty, and out-of-warranty repairs are not free.

In their spare time, geniuses are also free. Thanks to the women of the world, that won't change anytime soon.


----------

